# GEAR OIL REFILL PICTURES



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Im getting pissed at this gear oil crap!...Does anyone have pics on where i can refill my gear oil? I tried the speed pinion but that is FRICKIN HARD TO GET OFF...Ive been outside for 2 hours working on this and its really ticking me off now...PLEASE CAN SOMEONE SEND ME PICS SO I CAN GET THIS DONE? I ALREADY DRAINED MY OIL...NOW ITS HARD TO REFILL IT...HELP ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Cgamboa said:


> Im getting pissed at this gear oil crap!...Does anyone have pics on where i can refill my gear oil? I tried the speed pinion but that is FRICKIN HARD TO GET OFF...Ive been outside for 2 hours working on this and its really ticking me off now...PLEASE CAN SOMEONE SEND ME PICS SO I CAN GET THIS DONE? I ALREADY DRAINED MY OIL...NOW ITS HARD TO REFILL IT...HELP ME PLEASE!!!!


I tried the same thing not too long ago. That damn speed sensor wasn't coming off, no matter who tried to yank it. Luckily, there is a factory fill plug on the front of the transmission (which was loose on mine because of the people who changed out my clutch). It might be hard to see, and I don't have a picture, but you can reach it from up top. It's a 1/2 in or 3/8 in drive. You just need to get that plug out, buy one of those hoses that screws onto the bottle of tranny fluid and let it flow. Takes awhile but gravity will do the work. Good luck with that plug though, it's not really supposed to come off and there's no way to know if it's filled to the correct level. That should hold you over until you get the VSS off.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

is there a certain way to remove the frickin speed pinion?? I tried twisting it, pulling it with all my might, and even using a flat head screwdriver to pry it out, but no budge....i even broke off a piece of it and the damn thing is STILL STUCK ON...CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT?? Jeez....Next time ill leave the oil change to the mechanics...this is such a PITA...Please send me some tips to getting this damn thing off....
On second thought...am i pulling the right thing? It's located in the back of the tranny at the top part..., its plastic and it has some wire attaatched to it...i unplugged the wire and unscrewed the screw, but it STILL WONT BUDGE...do you think im pulling the wrong thing?...get back at me ASAP....


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

damnit!...im about to give up....


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*Cgamboa*, I was pretty pissed at my ride too once, because the plug(s) were so hard to find. But once you find it you'll be OK. :thumbup: 

On my SpecV the drain and refill plugs are large allen keys ... 10mm, I think. On my previous Honda the drain was a square hole which accepted a 3/8" drive ratchet handle. The refill hole was a 17mm bolt (again, _I think_). Every make is a little different but after a while you get used to what to look for. 

The (usually horizontal) refill plug is usually located almost directly above the drain plug ... maybe a foot or so above. It also may be several inches either fore or aft of the drain plug.

To fill, use a funnel with a long piece of rubber hose attached ... or attach a piece of hose/tubing with duct tape to any old funnel you have laying around. Should be about 2.5 to 3' long in total. The contraption only has to last about 15-20 minutes anyway. It doesn't have to be pretty. 

Feed it in from the top. The end of the hose should go in the hole ... but should be loose enough so that oil can start to back out and drip down to show you that it's full. These are actually "check/fill" holes as they accomplish both tasks.

Be patient ... this contraption is usually pretty slow going depending on what oil you are using. Holding the contraption in place as the oil slowly makes its way down the hose feels like _forever_. 

But don't worry, you'll get there. 

Refill is usually 2-3 quarts total. Watch for oil to start to drip back out of the fill hole.


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

He has a GA, not a QR, there is no fill plug. Every manual I have read says to pull the VSS and fill from there. Yes, the part you are grabbing onto sounds like the right one. I couldn't get mine out either to be honest. Thats why I used the factory fill plug. I tried prying too, but it's a tough area to work in. I was thinking about removing the TB and stuff above there, which might have made it easier.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Was it difficult to take the factory fill plug out? I tried doing that way also, but the damn thing was stuck on HARD. I tried a ratchet though...perhaps I will buy a breaker bar 3/4".....I only got the half inch breaker. Again, it was easy to drain my gear oil, but a P.I.T.A to get the speed pinion and the factory fill plug out. 

Geez...I'm out for today...When I started on my gear oil change it was 1200 noon time...now it's 7:13p.m. 7 FRUSTRATING hours and yet I didn't accomplish my job. I have work AND school tommorrow but how can I get there? WHAT A Pain. Word of advice...For all you begginners out there that are planning to change your gear oil for the first time...DONT DO IT YOURSELF. It's frustrating, there's not enough space to work, AND it's hopeless if you can't take out your speed pinion or the factory fill plug. BUT I GUESS U CAN TRY IF YOU WANT...

CAR SPECS:
1995 nissan 200sx 
1.6l GA16de
5 spd. manual


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

What I have to add won't really help but it will clarify. As I have read all the times before about tranny fluid change is that the VSS which you cannot get out is the correct place to refill. You have had success with the drain plug. And if the factory fill plug really is where it was filled at the factory it is now a fluid full weep hole i.e. when the fluid flows out of the top plug its full and seal it back up. I have not done this my self yet but am unaware of any other neccessary steps for removal. Perhaps it matters if the tranny is in gear or neutral, or perhaps the vss must twist out. Enough people have done it someone has to chime in. Sorry I can't add more.


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for your input man...I am still going to try to get this job done though...I might even try some pblaster to try to loosen the factory fill plug...MAYBE that will work...Ill give you guys some insight on that...I dont know why nissan has to make it so difficult to change the darn gear oil....

Okay so you were saying...that it might work if my car is on gear? My car right now is on neutral, parked up on a ramp. So maybe Im going to put it on gear when I try out today, and yeah....BUT FIRST OFF...I need to get a breaker bar for the factory fill plug...I dont want to try using a ratchet for that because it might break...If all goes well, Ill get it done today...if not...then Im going to take it to the shop...More input on this subject would be great...*I want to hear more from the people who actually changed their gear oil themselves...*


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ive changed it multiple times
but only on SR20s

so i doubt id be of any help


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> ive changed it multiple times
> but only on SR20s
> 
> so i doubt id be of any help


The FSM states only one procedure to check/fill the tranny with two different levels for the two different trannys. So whatever you have done does pertain to the the situation at hand. Unfortunately the FSM simply states "remove the speedometer pinion". Hell, it doesn't even mention the top weep hole or where to fill it at. It just says refill it. I guess they take this as common knowledge for Nissan techs.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i used the drain and fill plugs on the transmission

the drain plug can be removed with a 1/2 inch drive ratchet
and the fill plug can be removed with a 3/8 inch drive ratchet

the drain plug is located on the bottom of the transmission and is about the size of a quater with a square indention in it

the fill plug is located on the front of the transmission, on the side facing the bumper and looks the same but slightly smaller

you can use something like this to refill the oil









the whole process takes maybe 30 mins


----------



## Cgamboa (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you Everyone...BUT UNFORTUNATELY...I'm taking it to the shop...I just wanna thank all of you who gave me input....This thread can now be closed....THANKS


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Perhaps you should have researched this before you drained it? At any rate the speedo pinion has a screw on the top that has to be rmeoved, from there I simply wiggled it back and forth until it came out. I have done this countless times and on several different cars without incident. 

the other way to fill it is through the drain plug. Simply buy a funnell with a tube attached and hold it above the hole with the tube inside the tranny. Fill it until it starts to leak a little bit and insert the plug..


----------



## michaelwhk (Oct 14, 2014)

wes said:


> Perhaps you should have researched this before you drained it? At any rate the speedo pinion has a screw on the top that has to be rmeoved, from there I simply wiggled it back and forth until it came out. I have done this countless times and on several different cars without incident.
> 
> the other way to fill it is through the drain plug. Simply buy a funnell with a tube attached and hold it above the hole with the tube inside the tranny. Fill it until it starts to leak a little bit and insert the plug..


I could not open the speedo hole although I removed the cable and screw, I was afraid to break stuff. However thanks for the suggestion to use to drain hole. I used a long pipe inserted and covered with plastic carry bag to avoid it going out at same time. it worked! though I filled more or less same as drained, not sure how to establish if transmission has right quantity. mine is SR 20, Sentra, 1998, 5 speed manual. thanks!


----------



## Beto23 (Nov 3, 2015)

michaelwhk said:


> I could not open the speedo hole although I removed the cable and screw, I was afraid to break stuff. However thanks for the suggestion to use to drain hole. I used a long pipe inserted and covered with plastic carry bag to avoid it going out at same time. it worked! though I filled more or less same as drained, not sure how to establish if transmission has right quantity. mine is SR 20, Sentra, 1998, 5 speed manual. thanks!


Kudos for posting to a ten year old thread...
Anyway, Im in no rush. Im gonna try the blow torch method. And if Im successful I will post some pics or a vid.


----------

